# Switching Electricity Supplier



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Does anyone know any contacts, sites etc for changing Electricity supplier in Spain?

My current provider Fenie Energia-charges standing monthly charge for potencia of €35 a month. Surely this is excessive before you even use any Electricity? 

Actual charge for electricity is 0.12 per kWh

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone know any contacts, sites etc for changing Electricity supplier in Spain?
> 
> ...


With any supplier, your standing charges depend on how much your potencia contratado is (the number of kw that can be drawn before the supply trips). You would have to say how many kw your current potencia is before anybody could compare the cost from your current supplier with other companies.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Lynn

It is currently 9.2

I asked my current provider about reducing that and they are happy to do so but the saving would be miniscule, around €3 a month hence I am looking at changing provider


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers Lynn
> 
> It is currently 9.2
> 
> I asked my current provider about reducing that and they are happy to do so but the saving would be miniscule, around €3 a month hence I am looking at changing provider


I doubt there would be any point in switching. The standing charge is about what we are charged by Iberdrola for 5.75kW. The rate per unit used is also similar and is Government controlled (if you're on the basic tariff).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a star Snikpoh

I had a sinking feeling it was about right

Bah, that's life!!!!!

Thanks for help folks


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone know any contacts, sites etc for changing Electricity supplier in Spain?
> 
> ...


Just a thought but ( for those that have a house or a say on what goes on the roof ) what about installing Solar
Panels on the roof.
Obviously wouldn't make any difference to the Standing charge but could really reduce electricity usage from
your Electricity supplier.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Solar panels can be OK, I use them and a small wind turbine to power my radio shack, but it will take years to get the money spent on equipment back.

Remember, its not just the cost of the panels, its installation (I did my own) and tying them into the home system, not really a cheap option.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Solar panels can be OK, I use them and a small wind turbine to power my radio shack, but it will take years to get the money spent on equipment back.
> 
> Remember, its not just the cost of the panels, its installation (I did my own) and tying them into the home system, not really a cheap option.


True but governments are coming under increasing pressure to reward people who switch to renewable energy.

BBC News - Electricity shake up could save consumers up to £40bn


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Can I just add thanks in advance to all those reading my plight who decide to contribute towards my electric bill. It's much appreciated


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We are with Endesa and are on 3.45ish kw for a three bed two bath house with an electric water boiler. Our bill for two months including standing charges was about 86€ we were there for about five weeks of that using a couple of electric heaters in the evening. It only tripped out once when we had a load of stuff on. An excellent website were you can track your daily usage and change your tariff etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> We are with Endesa and are on 3.45ish kw for a three bed two bath house with an electric water boiler. Our bill for two months including standing charges was about 86€ we were there for about five weeks of that using a couple of electric heaters in the evening. It only tripped out once when we had a load of stuff on. An excellent website were you can track your daily usage and change your tariff etc.


Do you find you can cook with electricity with a 3.45kw potencia? It was always fine for us in our old house when we used gas for cooking and most of our heating,, but when we move into our new apartment (which is only 3.45kw at the moment) I was intending to increase it to 5.5kw as we will be cooking with electricity there and using air con for cooling in summer and heating in winter (don't know how much of either will be needed as yet).

Your bill is very similar to what ours were, being there full time they averaged about 45€ per month, year round.The standng charges were around €24 for two months, as I recall.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I've just went on their site to look at my bill. For the 86€ we used 323 kWh and for the latest bill which finishes midnight tonight we have used 215kWh and haven't been billed yet. Considering we have the electric water heater we are really pleased with that and there has been no shortage of hot water. We turn it on first thing in the morning for a few hours and about an hour in the evening for a boost.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Do you find you can cook with electricity with a 3.45kw potencia? It was always fine for us in our old house when we used gas for cooking and most of our heating,, but when we move into our new apartment (which is only 3.45kw at the moment) I was intending to increase it to 5.5kw as we will be cooking with electricity there and using air con for cooling in summer and heating in winter (don't know how much of either will be needed as yet).
> 
> Your bill is very similar to what ours were, being there full time they averaged about 45€ per month, year round.The standng charges were around €24 for two months, as I recall.


Yes Lynn we manage ok with the electric cooker, our problem was when we had the kettle, iron, oven and hair dryer (not me) all going at once. We don't have air con as we are built into the rock below the ground floor. Not sure if we need it for the lounge but at the moment our neighbours are saying no.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> True but governments are coming under increasing pressure to reward people who switch to renewable energy.
> 
> BBC News - Electricity shake up could save consumers up to £40bn


But its not happening now.

I did my shack for two reasons, one for a bit of fun and two I could afford it. The cost of the panels, controllers, inverters and deep cycle batteries cost a good few coins.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> I've just went on their site to look at my bill. For the 86€ we used 323 kWh and for the latest bill which finishes midnight tonight we have used 215kWh and haven't been billed yet. Considering we have the electric water heater we are really pleased with that and there has been no shortage of hot water. We turn it on first thing in the morning for a few hours and about an hour in the evening for a boost.


Your water heater will use less electricity in summer when the water will already be at quite a high temperature. Wait till winter and see what happens when it is starting from 15ºC or less...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone know any contacts, sites etc for changing Electricity supplier in Spain?
> 
> ...


Our potencia is 4.6 kw and the standing charge for that is only €16 a month. It's perfectly adequate for us, in winter we often have two electric heaters on plus the oven.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Your water heater will use less electricity in summer when the water will already be at quite a high temperature. Wait till winter and see what happens when it is starting from 15ºC or less...




Not if it's properly insulated surely? Unless your talking about the fact that the water in the pipes (under ground etc.) will be warmer in the summer?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Not if it's properly insulated surely? Unless your talking about the fact that the water in the pipes (under ground etc.) will be warmer in the summer?


Yes, that's what I meant. We are currently getting warm water from the cold tap.


----------

